# Got stripes?



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Third time mowing the same pattern with a Honda HRX and Lawn Stryper at 3.5". Double wide in the back and changed up the front to wavy but not photo worthy yet.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

That looks nice. I've been thinking about picking something up for my new hrx.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks. I was on the fence between big league lawn or lawn Stryper. Went with the Lawn Stryper only for it's ease of removal.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice stripes and some clean edges.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Budstl said:


> Nice stripes and some clean edges.


Thanks! Milwaukee edger for that.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Looking good! There ain't nuthin' like that 3 or 4" wall of turf right up against concrete!


----------



## CoopyHarry (Sep 26, 2020)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Butter said:


> Looking good! There ain't nuthin' like that 3 or 4" wall of turf right up against concrete!


I concur.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm looking to get to that turf wall look. You set a very high bar - congrats!


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks! Edges are like around all the beds too.


----------



## reallyfunguy (Mar 16, 2021)

How do you like your Honda HRX? Which model did you get? I bought one in the fall. I LOVE this mower.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

I like it. Bought it used from a friend with very little use prior to me. It's a HRX217VKA. Only issue besides regular maintenance was the belt was squealing so I had to replace that but I guess that's maintenance too. I tried a Toro super recycler and didn't care for the personal pace but I guess you get used to it.

Parts are pretty cheap for the Honda. Amazon sells a kit with oil, new blades, spark plug, oil and air filter. I always have blades sharpened ready to swap out a couple times a year.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Wow Pod!!! Just beautiful thick sidewalk edges!!! My goodness!!! In love with the dark green. What products are you using with success this year? What is your mow height? Love the carpet grass look! Love the lush thick grass…


----------



## TruGritLit (Mar 25, 2019)

Lawn stryper always delivers! Looks great&#128077;


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks! Honestly all I put down prior to the pictures was prodiamine and Lesco 24 0 11 at 0.5lbs/K N. I over seeded last fall and hit it hard with fertilizer so I'm sure that helped with spring green. Mowing at 3.5".


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Here's a before and after or more like after and before from our drought then over seeding from last year.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

O_Poole said:


>


Amazing! What's your hoc?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks 4.25"


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

O_Poole said:


>


You win! Amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

Wow, that is amazing. How many cuts is that to get that pattern? I was trying to follow how you did it, looks like you could do it in two passes over the whole thing, but not sure.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Overtaxed said:


> Wow, that is amazing. How many cuts is that to get that pattern? I was trying to follow how you did it, looks like you could do it in two passes over the whole thing, but not sure.


1st Cut is with the road 
2nd cut is at a 45 angle 
3rd cut ZIGZAG you follow the straight pass till the 1st 45

I did make a short video I need to load it to YT


----------

